# ما هو أقصي تردد يتحمله سلك الكهرباء ؟



## عبد المنعم البواب (21 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما هو أقصي تردد يمر في سلك الكهرباء ؟ وبالخصوص السلك داخل جدران المنازل .

أنا سألت واحد وقالي أنه يعتمد علي قطر السلك وأن السلك اللي بداخل المنازل قطره 2 ملي .

فياريت تقوللي أقصي تردد أو مواصفات السلك 2 ملي مثل التوصيلية .


----------



## Maher_Q (22 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
سارفق لك ملف word + وصلة لموقع انشالله تكون مفيدة
ملف الـword ليس له علاقة بالتردد لكن الموضوع يتعلق بقطر السلك 
لتغطية الموضوع

www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/audio/skineffect/page5.html 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## saam (22 ديسمبر 2008)

جواب صديقك بان المقطع السلك 2 ميلي متر مربع - هذا تم تحديده حسب التيار وليس التردد -


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

عبد المنعم البواب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ما هو أقصي تردد يمر في سلك الكهرباء ؟ وبالخصوص السلك داخل جدران المنازل .
> 
> ...


هناك فرق بين نقل قدرة ونقل إشارة
مثال على نقل قدرة أن يكون لدى هوائى واريد أن أوصله بجهاز ارسال 100 وات مثلا هنا لابد من استخدام كابلات خاصة (خط نقل قدرة) ملائم من حيث المقاومة ألخ
مثال على نقل إشارة هناك انتركم يوضع فى مخرج الكهرباء و يستخدمه فى التغذيى ونقل الإشارة وكان التردد للموجة المستخدمة فى الإنتركم حوالى 40ك ذ/ث وكان يتعامل فى إطار الأسلاك داخل الشقة


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (23 ديسمبر 2008)

maher_q قال:


> السلام عليكم
> سارفق لك ملف Word + وصلة لموقع انشالله تكون مفيدة
> ملف الـword ليس له علاقة بالتردد لكن الموضوع يتعلق بقطر السلك
> لتغطية الموضوع
> ...



شكراً لك وجاري قراءة اللنكات


----------



## عبد المنعم البواب (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> هناك فرق بين نقل قدرة ونقل إشارة
> مثال على نقل قدرة أن يكون لدى هوائى واريد أن أوصله بجهاز ارسال 100 وات مثلا هنا لابد من استخدام كابلات خاصة (خط نقل قدرة) ملائم من حيث المقاومة ألخ
> مثال على نقل إشارة هناك انتركم يوضع فى مخرج الكهرباء و يستخدمه فى التغذيى ونقل الإشارة وكان التردد للموجة المستخدمة فى الإنتركم حوالى 40ك ذ/ث وكان يتعامل فى إطار الأسلاك داخل الشقة



فعلاً الشخص الذي سألته شغال في شركة الكهرباء فلذلك يحدثني عن القدرة

أنما نحن في مشروع تخرجنا نريد أن ننزل خرج OFDM transceiver علي سلك الكهرباء


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الفكرة هنا انه ستكون اشارة على موجة حاملة و التردد سيكون عالى و المشكله ليست فى انتقال الإشارة لأن ممكن تعويض الإشارة بمكبرات لكن المشكلة عدم انتظام الخط و تغير المقاومة الداخلية Characteristic Impedance سيسبب انعكاسات Reflections و ربما تسبب مشاكل فى الإستقبال فمثلا فيشة فيها تليفزيون معاوقتها وهو مغلق غير وضع الإنتظار غير التشغيل و هكذا
هناك العديد من المحاولات لوضع انترنت على الكهرباء و بصراحة لا اعلم كيف لقناعتى أن الوفر لا يوازى المخاطر


----------

